# kernel 2.6.26 + Onboard Lan 3c940

## oliver2104

Hallo,

gibt es eine kernel-option (make menuconfig) um mein

Onboard LAN 3c940 für den kernel 2.6.26 zu konfigurieren.

Soll fest in den Kernel eingebaut werden, also nicht als modul !

Falls es keine entsprechende Option im kernel-config gibt,

würd ich mir eher eine neue LAN Karte (mind. 100 Mbps)

kaufen die direkt unterstützt wird.

----------

## manuels

Jo, gibt es: CONFIG_SK98LIN.

Wieso willst du das unbedingt fest im Kernel? Hab ich dich richtig verstanden, dass du sonst eine neue Karte kaufen würdest?

----------

## oliver2104

Danke für die Antwort.

weiss aber noch immer nicht was ich in menuconfig ankreuzen soll

nehm mal an das steht in Device Drivers ---> Network device support

da gibts so viele Möglichkeiten und es ist mühsam durch probieren

rauszufinden welche option dann CONFIG_SK98LIN im .config setzt.

Wäre da für weitere Hilfe dankbar.

zu deiner Frage: 

es wär mir's wirklich wert, eine kernel unterstützte Hardware um ein paar Euro

zu kaufen, als mich Tage- oder Wochen-lang mit Installationsproblemen herumzuquälen.

Denke da nur an meine Hauppauge TV Karte. Tausend mal gegoogelt und ebensooft

treiber, firmware oder was weiss ich für Sachen runtergeladen, geht aber noch immer nicht.

Aber egal, ist mir nicht so wichtig.

Bei meiner Netzwerkverbindung möchte ich mir solche Tüftelarbeiten aber ersparen.

----------

## py-ro

 *oliver2104 wrote:*   

> Danke für die Antwort.
> 
> ... da gibts so viele Möglichkeiten und es ist mühsam durch probieren
> 
> rauszufinden welche option dann CONFIG_SK98LIN im .config setzt.
> ...

 

Die Tast "/" im menuconfig drücken und dann nach SK98LIN suchen.

Py

----------

## firefly

du kannst im menu von "make menuconfig" auch suchen.

einfach / (shift+7) drücken und dann suchtext eingeben.

Im ergebnis werden auch die abhängigkeiten für die entsprechende option mit angezeigt

----------

## musv

 *oliver2104 wrote:*   

> Denke da nur an meine Hauppauge TV Karte.

 

Gut von Hauppauge gibt's viel Zeug. Ich hab noch 'ne alte PCI-FM Stereo. Die wird problemlos unterstützt (bttv-Treiber). Die Treiber für TV-Karten findest du unter: 

Device-Drivers -> Multimedia Devices

Sofern bei Dir schon der X-Server installiert ist, würde ich Dir für die Kernelkonfiguration 

```
make xconfig
```

statt menuconfig vorschlagen. Ist wesentlich übersichtlicher.

----------

## oliver2104

die Suchfunktion mit "/" in menuconfig kannte ich noch nicht.

weiter gebracht hat mich das aber nicht.

hab auch die Suchfunktion in xconfig verwendet.

SK98LIN scheint einfach nicht vorhanden zu sein.

hab aber nach langer Suche einen passenden Eintrag gefunden.

und zwar:

Device Drivers ---> 

  Network device support --->

    Ethernet (1000 Mbit) ---> New SysKonnect GigaEthernet support

diese Option setzt den Eintrag CONFIG_SKGE=y im .config File.

Würd mich aber schon noch interessieren wie ihr eigentlich auf SK98LIN kommt ?

Seid ihr sicher daß es das in den gentoo-sources 2.6.26-r3 überhaupt gibt ?

----------

## manuels

hmm, ich hab hier die tuxonice sources:  2.6.24-tuxonice-r9

----------

